# CANINE RED CELL SUPPLEMENT?



## coach_rivera (Dec 5, 2008)

am looking to add some weight/thickness to my 10 month old (70-75lbs) GSD...i feel he looks really thin and want him to bulk up a bit...i feed him Purina One (Chicken) 5 cups total daily...and am looking for a supplement for him...would this do the trick...or what else do u all recommend? what are the pros and cons of canine red cell?


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

At 10 months he's still in his awkward teenager stage. Your dog probably wont fill out completely until he's 2-3 years old. Before putting weight on him I'd be 100% sure he NEEDS the weight. Dogs are better off lean than "bulky". Why do you feel he needs weight put on? 5 cups a day is a LOT of food even for a full grown adult, if he is still really skinny on 5 cups of food I'd look into parasites as a possible reason for not being able to put on weight.

Do you have any side pictures/pictures from above of him?


----------



## coach_rivera (Dec 5, 2008)

i really only feed him 4 cups daily...but since i brought Chevy home this week he's been eating alot...so i up'd his servings to 2.5 cups each time and he's been eating them just fine...and whatever Chevy leaves behind he goes and eats that as well...so its really freaking me out in terms of how much he's eating and not showing it physically. i'll take pics and post them on this thread tomorrow.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I don't know anything about the canine red cell supplement, but DO use a supplement for my dogs. Nupro.

They love it, it's a brown powder you just sprinkle over their meal and add water for a gravy.

click here


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

They can look very narrow at that age, Dante didn't really look like a full grown up dog until he was 3!


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

yeah, better to be lean. muscle tone is another story. to me, it seems the young gsd's i see that have the best muscle mass and muscle tone are on a fairly high meat content diet. my guess is on that diet he is eating more rice and corn than meat.


----------



## coach_rivera (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: CANINE RED CELL SUPPLEMENT? (UPDATED W/ PICS)*

these are the most recent pics i have of him...and he's soaking wet so that should give u all a better view of his actual weight. 







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: CANINE RED CELL SUPPLEMENT? (UPDATED W/ PICS)*

hard to tell because there is not much light on him. his general shape/silhouette looks like alot of gsd's that age, lanky and lean. if his ribs arent showing when he is dry, i would think he is about where he should be.


----------

